# How to Clean a Pike with no BONES( Video )



## Snapperhead (Oct 21, 2010)

Thought with Ice coming a few Pike guys might enjoy this [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3-GLr9bTXM&feature=fvw"]YouTube - How to Fillet a Northern Pike - Fillet a Northern Pike with No Bones - Pike Cleaning[/ame]


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

that guy left a lot of good eating on that fish.....
I do it quit different with the same results....


----------



## soxfn1985 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have never had Pike but have heard that they are really good to eat. Looking at the comment above, how do you clean your fish so you get more meat out of it?


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> that guy left a lot of good eating on that fish.....
> I do it quit different with the same results....


 i do it about the same as the video. Curious as to how you do it better


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

I do it pretty much just like that too, but when I'm cleaning the 28+ fish I always seem to get some y-bones on the "backstrap" cut. ???


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't get over the smell, so I never keep them.

I've filleted them like that, it works.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

diztortion said:


> I can't get over the smell, so I never keep them.
> 
> I've filleted them like that, it works.


They smell like funky pine trees


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Crazy Axe said:


> They smell like funky pine trees


I'd say more like swampy bleach.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I LOVE the smell of pike in the morning.... All a part of why I fish. Now if only they would make perfume with that scent.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

boomer_x7 said:


> i do it about the same as the video. Curious as to how you do it better


I take the whole fillet of the each side.... then skin side down find the Ybone and take the the top portion off 1st by running the knife all along the Ybone. basically you are going to fillet this fish twice....

Then on the same fillet find the lateral line on the fillet [ not the Ybone] but close too it and proceed to cut towards the top of where you took off the 1st portion of meat, try to stay as close to the Ybones as possible.... all the way down to where the Ybones end, toward the tail portion, cut the Ybones out..... this should be a very thin piece of meat with all the Ybones.....
then skin the tail portion off and the skin the bell meat off.....
Its basically the same results, you get boneless meat but you get more off it....
May be the guy in the video did a rush job??? I don't know but to me he wasted a lot of meat..... just my 2 cents...
But every thing that people post here has help others and thanks for sharing the video....


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

I've heard that pike cheeks are good to eat. YouTube doesn't appear to have a video on extracting the cheeks. Anyone know how to go about doing that? Where to cut? Etc.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

I've seen this technique in a old Mepps brochure and could never find it (it's in the house somewhere). So thanks for posting the video, now I can try it.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Passmeabrewski said:


> I've heard that pike cheeks are good to eat. YouTube doesn't appear to have a video on extracting the cheeks. Anyone know how to go about doing that? Where to cut? Etc.


getting the cheeks outa any fish is pretty simple. Basically just cut straight down through the skin around the cheak muscle about half way(witch will be a "C" shape around it). Then poke your finger under the meat hook it underneath and flip it out. Should get it out and skin it in 1 motion.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

diztortion said:


> I'd say more like swampy bleach.


I have never tried to compare the smell of pike to something else...but thats pretty darn close!

I clean the pike like that too. I dont care what they smell like alive, its worth it for what they smell like when they hit hot oil


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

LSSUfishmaster said:


> I have never tried to compare the smell of pike to something else...but thats pretty darn close!
> 
> I clean the pike like that too. I dont care what they smell like alive, its worth it for what they smell like when they hit hot oil


Or when they hit the grill. Skinless fillets, a little butter and cajun seasoning 5 to 7 minutes per side is very good.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

EEhhhhh that is a horrible way to clean a pike.

Theres a different way to get the bones out by actually filleting the pike, not hacking it up like this.

I steak mine and pick the bones as I eat, simple and no waste at all.


----------



## ZFK (Apr 9, 2009)

There are a ton of video's on Youtube on how to filet a pike. I agree, that seems to be a big waste of quality meat. In all of my years of catching pike through the ice and the soft water I can not recall a smell of them.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

thanks for the video. Looks like I will be keeping a few pike this year now!.

J-


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

You dont want to keep those nasty slimey smelly pike.. They don't taste good at all 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

StumpJumper said:


> You dont want to keep those nasty slimey smelly pike.. They don't taste good at all
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

